# Sumo Power R34 - On Track



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi.

Just uploaded some favourite pictures from Brands Hatch a few weeks back of my R34. Now that its back on the road etc I am really enjoying it again after 2 years of drag stuff.































Mario has also updated his site which has further pictures of my R34 and also some of the Evo and 350Z which havent been seen before : www.exvitermini.com

Andy


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool. :smokin: 

Its kinda wierd seeing it go around corners though, I'm more used to watching it blast down Santa Pod.  

Is it going to be a trackday car instead now?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

ohhh - I have to say Andy, that car of yours is looking exceedingly sharp!

Nice one


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*R34*

Hi,

I plan to use it as much as I can now, will do a few trackdays etc but it wont be dragged ever again, its put up with enough 

We are now back on the R33 drag car build which will replace the R34's drag activities with a real solution, hope to have it finished by February for it first outing, depending on progress/probelms/how much time it takes! 

Andy


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Andy, the R34 looks great on track. even though it was a fantastic drag car, im glad to see its being used on a race track


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

> I plan to use it as much as I can now, will do a few trackdays etc but it wont be dragged ever again, its put up with enough


That sounds fair enough. I guess trackdays are as good as retirement for the car, after the punishment it got being launched down the strip.  

Have you had to get rid of those funky white side exit exhausts / screamer pipes / whatever they were, as I guess there are noise restrictions at most tracks? They were cool. 

I'm looking forward to seeing more of the drift 350Z after looking at the pics of it on the other thread. I'm trying to get into drifting more myself, (with an S13 200SX), so more drift pics please.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Car*



tim b said:


> That sounds fair enough. I guess trackdays are as good as retirement for the car, after the punishment it got being launched down the strip.
> 
> Have you had to get rid of those funky white side exit exhausts / screamer pipes / whatever they were, as I guess there are noise restrictions at most tracks? They were cool.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing more of the drift 350Z after looking at the pics of it on the other thread. I'm trying to get into drifting more myself, (with an S13 200SX), so more drift pics please.


Tim,.

If driftings your thing, get over to the boys : www.driftworks.com if you havent already, loads of info there including pictures etc.

The side exits are gone, I sold those to Richard Bell at Rising Sun, quite proud of that statement - I made those myself - and I sold them  I made something with my office-boy hands and it was actually worth something! 

Andy


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks great andy... Glad to see its getting some use... Guve me a shout when you are at donnington... I will pop over and say hello.... May even get mine on the track.. If i ever get everything sorted... Grrrrrrrrrr......

Do you not fancy the Tuner [email protected]? I am sure you would walk it...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*ZX*

I may go to the tuners GP, although they are not fussed about race car entrants, ie race cars with number plates so its open to abuse bigtime. I may go though, will have to see.

Just in case anyone hasnt noticed all my posts tonight, I have been updating the Sumo Products section on this site with much better info and pix for some Do-Luck stuff, please visitDo--Luck Product Updates! 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

I noticed...  My Gauge cluster looks EXACTLY like the Do-Luck One... But without the Do-Luck logo  OK Then it doesnt look EXACTLY the same then but VERY Close... 

TunerGP.. I agree that there are a few dubious entries... But not much jap... Well Scoobys but they dont count... LOL! Only kidding...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i like them pictures alot
nice photography


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

i want those wheels! bugger,just give me the bloody car!


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Excellent pictures of an awesome car :smokin: 

Must say the 350Z also looks fantastic and not at all gay  I was a little worried when I first saw it being built but it looks amazing  

Cheers

John


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

at last mario's site is updated, i wish he did it more often but in shorter updates instead of the essays that he does lol.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

its good to see your 34 back on the road where it belongs  it did well on the strip, but it was always far to nice for just that


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

amazing pics there like


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Andy, do you know if DEVLSH (the 200sx drag car) is still powered by an SR20DET?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Thats i sight i love to see a big power skyline on circuit not at the dragstrip.
I don't care that much about drag racing corners are for real drivers.
Have you tuned the engine a bit down for the track??
 :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

Drag'Mera said:


> Andy, do you know if DEVLSH (the 200sx drag car) is still powered by an SR20DET?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave



Yes, it's an SR20. It used to use an S14 head (no lash killer, either) when it did the 8.76 - now is using an S13 head (straight intake ports, solid lifters) and a bit bigger turbo...

The little 2.0 litre S14 that could! It eats most GTR's down the strip! 

Mario.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (Dec 22, 2004)

oooooo please tell us next time your at brands wqould love to have a butchers at it going through paddock


----------



## scoobydriver (Oct 25, 2005)

*come to ireland*

any chance of ya coming to ireland doing a bit of drifting or dragging coz i'd love to see the car for real and can't get over to engand to see it. (well obviously the skyline wont be doing the dragging or drifting)


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ireland*

Hi,

We were in Ireland a couple of months back at Mondello Park for the D1IRL with the pink car, no doubt we will bakc in Ireland next year for something, I would like to get the GTR round Mondello 

Andy


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Andy

So what exhaust and more to the point what silencer have you got on her now ?

I am looking at the HKS HiPower "quiet" exhaust as just can't cope with all the noise restrictions all over the place, also, let me know if you go to Dony as would love to bring BEUT up there and pitch her against the mighty SUMO POWER R34 !


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

*Steve*

Steve,

I have the 1000ps Titanium muffler installed, when needed I put the bung in which comes with this exhaust. I havent had a probelm with noise yet from the track as I have only taken it to Brands so far with its more recent power.

The Hiper is fine, if you go for the silent version they are a bit quieter so should give you no probs although with this exhaust you dont get the additional silencer option so maybe best for the original hiper and put a bung in if required.

Can supply you any of the above at a friendly price 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

nice blue GTR badge on the front.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Andy you have a PM re a HKS part...


----------

